# Erlim Swiss



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Just purchased this 9ct O/F watch with a movement marked ERLIM Swiss. The case and movement are immaculate are working well--- Can anyone enlighten me about this movement?.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't help technically, but only admire what a lovely watch SO.

Mike.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ditto to above, it's very nice indeed! :notworthy:

Have you tried a Google on the name(s) in the inscription, Mmm? it's often surprising what you can find out that way, as my entry for being a Corporate Lawyer in Chicago shows :lol: Seriously tho' it CAN be a useful source of info, even just finding there was, and sometimes still is, a company for instance that awarded long service watches. :yes:


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

How right you are Mel , where possible i do research my watches past and have found some interesting facts and this one is no exception. I don't usually print this stuff in case members find it boring

Alexander Morton (1844-1923) was born in a weaver's cottage in Darvel, in 1844. One of his forebears was John Morton, a blacksmith, who fought at the Battle of Drumclog. His father Gavin (Guy) Morton was a weaver and a woodman on the Lanfine Estate.

Alexander was only six when his father died, leaving a widow with two sons and three daughters. Alexander helped with harvest from age eight and finished school at age nine â€" when he went herding on a moorland farm at Muirkirk. When he was 12, he came home to learn the weaving trade. By the age of 15, he had saved Â£16 and used it to buy a loom.

He married Jeanie Wiseman when he was 19 and they set up home in a â€œbut and benâ€. Four years later, after the death of his brother-in-law, Alexander took over his business as a middleman between the Darvel weavers and Glasgow merchants. At this time, curtains were sold to the merchants unbleached and undressed. Alexander decided to cut out the middleman by dressing the goods himself and marketing them directly to the shops. He crossed the border into England and came back with orders from as far afield as London. He purchased the best designs of a Glasgow firm who went out of business.

In 1874, he saw a new weaving machine which cost Â£1,050. On his return to Darvel he called a meeting of weavers and agents proposing to co-operate in the establishment of a new lace industry â€" but they declined to risk their savings in the venture. With a few partners, he raised the money for the deposit on the new machine. The curtains proved so popular that the firm found it impossible to supply the demand and within a year more lace machines were brought into production. The firm flourished and eventually opened factories in Carlisle and Ireland.

Alexander died in Ireland but his remains were interred in Darvel Old Cemetery on New Year's Day 1924. In 1927, the memorial to Alexander Morton was unveiled near Alexander's house at Gowanbank.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's interesting to me at least, I know Darvel and the Newmilns area, and I had a family Uncle who had a Haulage business in Newmilns many years ago and we used to visit from Glasgow in the school holidays. Darvel was certainly a centre of the Lace business even up till the 60's although it was kind'a dying on it's feet then. I serviced machinery in the last few of the Mills and at Loudon Gowf Club, various places in Galston and Dalmellington thru to Ayr. :yes:

(Dalmellington area - - do/did you know Ian and Caroline Murray - - Primary Teacher, or Geordie and Jean Neill, both caravanners, Geordie was President of the Rose Growers as well - - if you see 'em at all, mebntion I was asking for 'em ) :lol:


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I know all four well Geordie is now retired but still active in the flower show as an organiser and judge. i will pass on your regards but do not have tour surname. Slainte


----------

